# Melissa and Doug toys



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't mean to rehash this issue about whether or not Melissa and Doug has lead in their toys, but I just want to know if anyone has any updated information on the issue? All the past posts seem to be over a year old.

My daughter just received a ton of Melissa and Doug kitchen toys and I am so worried about them having lead in them. Has anyone tried testing them with a home lead detector test?


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Bumping for you


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

These folks have tested some Melissa and Doug items. I think I remember some play food that had some lead. You may have to look under the past results drop down menu. I don't remember when they were tested.

http://www.healthystuff.org/departme...tmtresults.php


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

i don't trust this company...it is from past issues, rather than current ones, but i made up my mind about 2 years ago just to stay away from their products. i don't really keep up with current issues on their toys (if there are any)


----------



## Catherine12 (May 15, 2006)

healthytoys.org is a good resource. Be sure to check their "archives" for full results. I know I discovered about a year ago that the magnetic letters I bought from them contained lead (this seems to be a common issue with magnets of all types). The play food I had checked out okay, though.


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey all! We have lots of Thomas stuff and Melissa and Doug stuff we bought before the China lead thing came out. I was very worried. Guess what? My son was tested for lead as part of kindergarten registration and his lead level is undetectable!! yay!

Now he wasn't eating them and that doesn't mean there is no lead in them. Obviously anything that was specifically recalled was sent back. BUT all our Thomas and Melissa and Doug stuff that HAS NOT been recalled is STAYING in my house.


----------



## mama2004 (Nov 14, 2007)

Catherine12, this may sound like a silly question, but how does one access the archives on healthytoys.com? I can't seem to find anything but results for 2009.

Since DS has gotten bigger, I've relaxed a bit on the M&D stuff, but I don't feel so good about it (certain of their items are the only sort easily available around here--magnetic letters/numbers and we just picked up the shape sorting clock b/c ds is lately obsessed with what time it is...). I'd like to get some info on some of the things I've allowed more recently.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

annalivia I can't figure out how to find the archives on the healthytoys site either... I'm very interested in findings for thomas wooden train stuff as I'm seriously considering getting some of it for DS for xmas. But I'm still just soo worried about lead that I hesitate - upt ill now we've had (and generally enforced) a 'nothing made in china' rule when it comes to toys... but he likes thomas, and I just feel bad denying him it just cause' its made in China. I really don't know what to do!


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks for the info guys! i bought those (supposedly unreliable) lead tests and the toys came back negative.

my daughter also likes trains and anything with wheels so we are sticking to plan toys for that. i think im done with MD. i dont trust them.


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

Hmmmm. I had never heard anything about lead in MD toys. That sucks. DD got the birthday cake set for her birthday in May and i did notice that it STILL smells like paint, which i found pretty disappointing since i had the impression MD was a good brand.
Now i have to research if her toy might have lead? She LOVES that set too.


----------

